# The hight of STUPIDITY, Southern Baptist Convention



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

*The height of STUPIDITY, Southern Baptist Convention*



> Baptist and other Christian organizations accustomed to cultural and legal sparring have joined the fight for the construction of a new mosque.
> 
> "It's good when we can join hands with &#8230; folks we are sometimes on the other side of," said Brent Walker, executive director of the Baptist Joint Committee for Religious Liberty.
> 
> Those folks include the Ethics and Religious Liberty Commission and the International Mission Board, both agencies of the Southern Baptist Convention. The National Association of Evangelicals is also supporting the mosque-building case.


.
https://baptistnews.com/article/bap...ith-groups-to-support-mosque-building-effort/.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Before they go too far down the road of helping all to religious liberty .......... they might want to take a refresher course on the Book of Revelations.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The Christians sects mentioned are not seeing the forest for the trees. No wonder Church attendance is down. Will they promote a Santanic Cult next?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Political correctness takes another victim, first our Constitution,now Christianity, the end times is one step closer.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Those folks have been off the path for quite awhile.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

The southern Baptist will not drink or dance but will help build terrorist training centers........ Sounds like they need to get their priorities straight.


----------



## hag (May 19, 2016)

Ishmael was sent away to the wilderness for a reason.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I read this article to Mrs Slippy and her response was, "all they are doing is promoting a pathway to hell". 

She suggested they read John 14:6


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> The southern Baptist will not drink or dance but will help build terrorist training centers........ Sounds like they need to get their priorities straight.


Thats hilarious! Hey, do you know why southern baptists won't have sex standing up? People might think they are dancing!!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

When did it become wrong to stand up for the Constitution?
After all, that is what the lawsuit mentioned in the article is all about.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> When did it become wrong to stand up for the Constitution?
> After all, that is what the lawsuit mentioned in the article is all about.


Excellent question of which I'm happy to throw out my views;

As you know, I'm all for the Constitution, and since I believe islam is not a religion but a geo-political ideology of world domination, the First Amendment does not apply.

Also, since I believe followers of islam have not accepted Jesus Christ as their savior and their stated goals are to convert, kill or enslave infidels or non followers of islam, I cannot support building training centers to achieve said goals. Helping them build would be akin to supporting a pathway to hell as Mrs Slippy mentioned earlier.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

That isn't the height of stupidity, even though I think the SBC is missing the point of Islam.

This is even worse:

https://fellowshipoftheminds.com/20...begins-general-assembly-with-prayer-to-allah/

Presbyterian church begins general assembly with prayer to Allah. Allah, the Arab moon god.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Wow what a bunch of did shits. I might as well send a donation to the black panthers.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

baldman said:


> Wow what a bunch of did shits. I might as well send a donation to the black panthers.


Why bother? as things stand they will be coming to take all from you.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Excellent question of which I'm happy to throw out my views;
> 
> As you know, I'm all for the Constitution, and since I believe islam is not a religion but a geo-political ideology of world domination, the First Amendment does not apply.
> 
> Also, since I believe followers of islam have not accepted Jesus Christ as their savior and their stated goals are to convert, kill or enslave infidels or non followers of islam, I cannot support building training centers to achieve said goals. Helping them build would be akin to supporting a pathway to hell as Mrs Slippy mentioned earlier.


ditto


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Socom42 the church is helping it's enemy so I might as well do the same thing.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

baldman said:


> Socom42 the church is helping it's enemy so I might as well do the same thing.


Yes, and I too will help them when the time comes, .303 solution will be my donation to the betterment of man, that is man. not baboons.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> That isn't the height of stupidity, even though I think the SBC is missing the point of Islam.
> 
> This is even worse:
> 
> ...


I'm sure you realize, but others may not, that there are two main factions of Presbyterianism in this country. The Presbyterian Church USA, which is very liberal even allowing gay ministers. Then there is the conservative wing, the Presbyterian Church in America (PCA). The two compare only in having the word "Presbyterian".


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2016)

This definitely brings up a problem that I think is along the lines of something all of us is going to have to face one day. You know something is against the law or it may not be right, but for the over all good of everyone it may be you have to break the law or do something you do not feel is morally right.

Constitutionally speaking, everyone has the right to practice the religion of their choosing and no one has the right to deny this. So from a Constitutional view, then Muslims have the right to build a Mosque if they choose to. If they are an American Citizen then they are practicing their Freedom of Religion. If we stand up and tell them they can not then it opens the door to the government being able to deny Christians the same right if they choose. 

Personally speaking though, I think a mosque is the worst thing that can be allowed to be built because I think they are just HQ's for terrorist. The idea of the Baptist standing alongside them is insane because at their first chance they are going to cut the head off of every Christian they can find. Definitley a bad situation to have but it fits in with everything else that is crazy in todays world.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Islam is hiding behind a facade of religion. 
It is an ideology of domination, conquer, kill all resistance. 
Nothing in our Constitution says we gotta accept that. 
This country is acting like the proverbial lemmings headed to the sea.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Fish said:


> This definitely brings up a problem that I think is along the lines of something all of us is going to have to face one day. You know something is against the law or it may not be right, but for the over all good of everyone it may be you have to break the law or do something you do not feel is morally right.
> 
> Constitutionally speaking, everyone has the right to practice the religion of their choosing and no one has the right to deny this. So from a Constitutional view, then Muslims have the right to build a Mosque if they choose to. If they are an American Citizen then they are practicing their Freedom of Religion. If we stand up and tell them they can not then it opens the door to the government being able to deny Christians the same right if they choose.
> 
> Personally speaking though, I think a mosque is the worst thing that can be allowed to be built because I think they are just HQ's for terrorist. The idea of the Baptist standing alongside them is insane because at their first chance they are going to cut the head off of every Christian they can find. Definitley a bad situation to have but it fits in with everything else that is crazy in todays world.


A couple things to consider.

While people of other religions or even those with no religion at all were protected to worship or not worship as they saw fit, our laws and our society was built on the Christian faith, and the founders expected this nation to remain a Christian nation. The nation's concept of justice was founded in common law, and common law was rooted in the notion of "the law of nature and nature's God." By God, I mean the God of the Bible. Even those who did not abide by the Christian faith were expected to abide by its concept of right and wrong.

The founding fathers really didn't understand the "Muhamadens" until Thomas Jefferson had to take a crash course on Islam due to the Barbary pirates. He was disgusted by what he learned, and I am sure there would have been an exception made for the banning of Islam. Why?

As has been stated time and again, Islam is not a religion as we consider the concept. Islam is not some competing religion. Islam is a competing form of governance that is the antithesis of our form of governance and it will not stop until ours is conquered or it is conquered by admitting who and what the enemy really is and then fighting it on every front.

As we must realize, our government is complicit in the undermining of our way of life by importing these people and their ideology. The question is, why are our own people doing this? Don't point a finger only at Obama. He didn't start the importation of Islam; Obama only took the game to the next level.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

The war is coming , LOCK & LOAD ,protect your love ones .


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

It'll most certainly end in much blood. I hope we can forestall it


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

"As we must realize, our government is complicit in the undermining of our way of life by importing these people and their ideology. The question is, why are our own people doing this? Don't point a finger only at Obama. He didn't start the importation of Islam; Obama only took the game to the next level."

Create a problem, scare the public into surrendering rights, seize more power. Power is a narcotic. Once hooked you want and need stronger doses.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I guess they don't watch the news, those Muslims at the airport were pretty bent on murder, which is a built-in part of Islam. 
It's right there in the Koran, but I feel that I am preaching to the choir. You already knew that.

And, murder is proscribed and prohibited by the 10 Commandments, it's a no-no. Now I feel as if I have become redundant, the choir has heard me twice.
Muslim cut-throats, they could hear me all day long; and then happily go out and cut some throats. Allah Akbar Baby!

The Devil must be the author of Islam, because Moses and Jesus, preached the opposite's of it. This verse sums things up nicely.
And what concord hath Christ with Belial? or what part hath he that believeth with an infidel? II Corin 6:15.
(OK, that was Paul, not Moses or Jesus, and the SBC is deaf to the verse, it seems. Did they trim it out of their Bibles?)
http://biblehub.com/kjv/2_corinthians/6.htm


----------

